# Fertility related songs



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

We are putting together an online IVF diary for my parents and brother as they want to feel involved as much as possible during the tx.

We are struggling at the moment to think of any good songs to  use as background.

The only thing we can think of so far is "Hold on"

Any ideas girls


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

try this one hun, its called "i would die for that"






xxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Niamh,

If you look at the attached thread there is a link to a song that did the rounds a while OK, but be warned it will make you cry, not sure if this is what you wanted but it really is brilliant.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102453.0

Tracey XXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

cleg said:


> try this one hun, its called "i would die for that"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cleg ~ That song is amazing


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

like Veitchy said it done the rounds a whle ago + i kept it in my favs after e-mailing it to everyone i knew   so so true + for her to put it all down in words like that + create that sing is amazing

xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for those girls. 

It doesn't necessarily have to be "about" fertility, but just to imply a sadness so to speak.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

How about Eva Cassidys ' Over the Rainbow'.  Makes me cry everytime

Good luck xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

cleg said:


> try this one hun, its called "i would die for that"
> 
> xxx


I have that in my music downloads 

I quite like 'Crying In The Rain' by The Everly Brothers. I know it's not about infertility but it certainly explains about the feelings you have and trying to hide the pain from other people.

Vicki x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> 'Crying In The Rain'


 OMG   

That's a great one Mrs R


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The reason that song sticks with me is when I came out of the hospital after seeing the consultant and said there was nothing else they could do for me, it was pouring with rain and I was crying.   So no one saw my tears.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I love this one

Martine xx

/links


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow thanks for the suggestions girls, I shall go and have a look


----------

